# Hog dog pictures-just dogs



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

My strike dogs

Betty- Catahoula










Blue- Bluetick/Heeler










Speedy- Plot/ Blackmouth Cur

The catch dogs

Beetle










B.A.










Thanks for looking


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Good looking crew


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Them's fine dogs


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice looking bunch!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Great looking bunch .


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Great crew. Thank you for posting


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such a crew! Thanks for posting didn't see this one til after the other one lol. Great looking dogs! Do they work together? I can assume what a catch dog does but what about Strike dog? Is that before they are caught? Try find the catch for the catch dogs to kill?


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

ames said:


> Such a crew! Thanks for posting didn't see this one til after the other one lol. Great looking dogs! Do they work together? I can assume what a catch dog does but what about Strike dog? Is that before they are caught? Try find the catch for the catch dogs to kill?


The strike dogs are the ones that go out and find the hogs, stop them from running and keep them in one spot. They are silent until they get the hog bayed and then they bark to let me know where they are. Without a good strike dog the bulldogs will never get out of the box. The catch dogs are walked in on a lead and then released when I get close. Their job is to catch the hog, usually on the ear and control it. I follow the catch dogs and grab the back legs and flip the hog to it's side and then I either kill it with a knife or hog tie it and take it out live.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So interesting. That's so much for the explanation. Seems like it would be exciting. Plus cool that they have such different and important purposes.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice crew. I've heard of bay dogs and catch dogs -- but what is a strike dog?


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

HappyPuppy said:


> Nice crew. I've heard of bay dogs and catch dogs -- but what is a strike dog?


Strike dog is pretty much a different word for bay dog. They are the ones that find and bay the hogs. They "strike" when they find the hogs trail or wind one.


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

Awesome dogs.....love the last one B.A. he has beautiful eyes but then again I am a sucker for a red nose.


----------

